# Living in Spain



## Babbs (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello, hubby and I have been to Spain a few times, last time being last winter when we stayed near Estepona on a motorhome site. Weather was quite chilly at times, although no doubt not as cold as the UK, but then it was the first time we stayed in Spain during the winter months. Which area of Spain has the warmest climate during the winter time? My husband suffers from two kinds of arthritis and really needs a warmer climate during the winter months. Would appreciate any information regarding the best area to spend the winter, we would be thinking of renting a cottage or apartment for maybe 4 or 5 months, and also what would we have to pay for short (or even long) term rental. Regards, Babbs.


----------



## FletchinFrance (Aug 25, 2012)

Babbs said:


> Hello, hubby and I have been to Spain a few times, last time being last winter when we stayed near Estepona on a motorhome site. Weather was quite chilly at times, although no doubt not as cold as the UK, but then it was the first time we stayed in Spain during the winter months. Which area of Spain has the warmest climate during the winter time? My husband suffers from two kinds of arthritis and really needs a warmer climate during the winter months. Would appreciate any information regarding the best area to spend the winter, we would be thinking of renting a cottage or apartment for maybe 4 or 5 months, and also what would we have to pay for short (or even long) term rental. Regards, Babbs.


Great idea. A couple of important points. Spain does have a winter season, Jan. and Feb. can be very windy for a number of days at a time. The houses have no central heating, insulation etc. the floors are usually marble or tiles, all designed to keep you cool in the summer. Normally, if you get a sunny day it's best to go out as it is normally warmer "out than in". I don't live in Spain anymore, I ve moved to France, but I feel sure that other contributors who are now resident will advise.

I would suggest that to get the temperatures that you need, have a look at Tunisia and North Africa, you can get some really good deals for places like Essouria, round the corner. There is now loads of French people and ex pats who need the sun who now head south in their camping cars for the winter. Tunisia and that area to the west are still civilized and friendly. The wind still blows but it is not as cold.

Hope it helps. Fletch.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

Babbs said:


> Hello, hubby and I have been to Spain a few times, last time being last winter when we stayed near Estepona on a motorhome site. Weather was quite chilly at times, although no doubt not as cold as the UK, but then it was the first time we stayed in Spain during the winter months. Which area of Spain has the warmest climate during the winter time? My husband suffers from two kinds of arthritis and really needs a warmer climate during the winter months. Would appreciate any information regarding the best area to spend the winter, we would be thinking of renting a cottage or apartment for maybe 4 or 5 months, and also what would we have to pay for short (or even long) term rental. Regards, Babbs.


I bet you a certain user on here is going to promote the Canaries pretty soon.


----------



## FletchinFrance (Aug 25, 2012)

Sirtravelot said:


> I bet you a certain user on here is going to promote the Canaries pretty soon.


You mean, of course, Judith Chalmers.
"Wish you were here". Fletch.
,
"


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We have a log fire, gas heater and a couple electric heaters. The house is not bad for a Spanish build and we can quickly get the temperature up to around 23/24C. As for the tiled floors we cover them in lovely warm rugs. We live in the Nerja region where the daytime temperature varies in winter from 9c to 24C and the nightime temperature is in the range of 4/14C. When I look at the weather in UK where I used to live I think I'll stick with here...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I live near Estepona. Until last week it was very hot and sunny, in our little village at least. 
Over the weekend we had heavy rain and gales. Yesterday at 8p.m. it was windy but 14C.

It is not true that all houses have no central heating and are composed of a great deal of marble. It depends entirely on the house. Our house has more than its fair share of marble but we have central heating. Many apartments do not have marble floors and nearly all have central heating.

People in this area do not sit and shiver throughout the winter. Many peope heat with gas or paraffin, others have wood-burning stoves, some -I'd say most apartments - have central heating and air conditioning.

I have spent a lot of time at all seasons in North Africa and it can be extremely cold, wet and miserable in winter. One of the coldest places I've been to was Marrakech in December...Yes, it was hot in the daytime, But as soon as the sun sank it was freezing. Most places in Tunisia can be wet, cold and depressing in winter months.

There are other considerations too. I would choose Spanish healthcare, especially dentistry, over that in Tunisia or Morocco any time. You will also find that the most commonly-spoken non-Arabic language is French which is no problem if you speak it but there are many more English speakers, native and foreign, in Spain, especially in coastal Andalucia.
There is also the quality and availability of all kinds of things from clothing to foodstuffs which may not be so easily obtainable.

At this time of crisis there are very many properties of all kinds to rent here, with or without marble! Some bargains to be had with all types of rented properties, from villas to pisos.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Sirtravelot said:


> I bet you a certain user on here is going to promote the Canaries pretty soon.


Who me???

I live in the Canary Islands on the island of El Hierro. I have an apartment on the coast where the temperature, outside in the shade, rarely goes below 18ºc

Winters here don't really happen, people sunbathe and swim in the ocean year round. Here in the hills where our main residence is it is cooler because of the altitude, we had 20ºc yesterday afternoon.

I would suggest you consider, the south of one of the larger islands, try a holiday in February, you will no doubt be pleasantly surprised by the climate.

Heating here is not needed


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Am sitting posting this in my marble-floored salon, ceiling height over 20 feet, the room has a kind of 'minstrel's gallery'. Outside it's windy with frequent heavy showers, looks settled in for a few days yet.
I'm wearing a thin Tshirt and woollen cardigan with jeans. We haven't heated yet, we usually don't need to until around 6 or 7p.m.
Last year the Estepona area had very little rain...not enough, in fact. Locals tell me there has never been frost or snow on the coast, although if you go a few km inland I've seen a light frost on a couple of occasions.
We were sunbathing on our terrace last week......It's not very pleasant outside today - we took our dog for a long walk by the river in the rain - but it's not cold.
When we left Prague four years ago to start our drive to Spain it was very cold, minus 4 or 5, with snow on the ground. Three days later we arrived at my son's house at around 5 p.m., in the flrst week of December. We threw off our coats and walked the dog on the beach. December 2nd, 6p.m. and it was warm and still light until gone 6.30 p.m.
Viva Espana!!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Just sun here again Mary.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> Just sun here again Mary.


Sun here today, Gus....just back from a very enjoyable lunch with OH, OLA and Friends at sea front cafe in Estepona...Glorious..
But rain forecast for weekend.
Last weekend's gales damaged the roof of our perrera.


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

Hepa said:


> Who me???
> 
> I live in the Canary Islands on the island of El Hierro. I have an apartment on the coast where the temperature, outside in the shade, rarely goes below 18ºc
> 
> ...


You bet! You make me want to move there myself sometimes.


----------

